# Saddlers Glasgow/Lanarkshire



## Caol Ila (21 July 2017)

I'm looking for someone to adjust a Thorowgood saddle.  I've been using Amayzing Saddlery but she's gotten so busy she now has a three month wait time for an appointment.  I like her work a lot but neither me nor my horse can deal with that.  

Who else is good?


----------



## EventingMum (21 July 2017)

Donald MacLellan at Millbrae Saddlery near Jackton.


----------



## blood_magik (24 July 2017)

Another vote for Donald. He's fab


----------



## TPO (24 July 2017)

Not sure what area she covers but had a really good fitting with Julia A Craig and Victoria Flynn is also highly recommended. I believe that both trained with Kay Hastilow and are fitting now that Kay has retired from that aspect of the business.


----------



## samoyedman (25 August 2017)

Andy Sankey he's based in Kilsyth / Kirkintilloch made and repaired ours and friends saddles


----------

